# Coaxial to Optical Digital Audio Converter needed for audio although connected via HDMI. Why?



## desertfox (Apr 28, 2013)

My brother left his HT package for me and I cant understand why a Coaxial to Optical Digital Audio Converter is required for the audio to work. HDMI transmits audio and video right? The receiver I have is Marantz SR3053 (link - http://www.marantz.asia/sg/Products...eTheatre&SubCatId=AVReceiver&ProductId=SR3053) and the device which is unable to output via HDMI is my WDTV. When the WDTV is connected to my regular TV audio video both work without a problem. Similarly Chromecast has no problem with my TV but when connected to a HDMI port on the receiver, I get only video and no audio. Any inputs would be of great help. Thanks!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Some TVs have a handshake issue with your receiver and the audio won't pass in the audio return channel of HDMI, or the TV is not set up for ARC


----------



## desertfox (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. The projector is connected to the receiver and the tv cable, dvd player and media player are connected via hdmi to the receiver. Problem is all of them require an optical out audio cable for the audio to play. Connecting the same devices to my regular TV is not a problem and both audio and video play. 

BTW what is the long form of ARC?


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

ARC = Audio Return Channel

This might give you a well-rounded view:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/hdmi-arc-explained-works-care/

P.S.
In the manual
http://www.marantz.asia/DocumentMaster/sg/User Manual SR3053.pdf

Page 11, and 25 -pretty much tell you that you do need that digital audio connection with this particular receiver.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I read your post wrong....DELETED


----------

